# Fragrance Review Spreadsheet??



## CraftyRedhead (May 19, 2014)

When I first started getting into making my own cp soap, I scoured the internet like a crazy person, learning everything I could. I stumbled across this excel spreadsheet (that was open for editing) that listed every company that sells soap, with every EO and FO they carry. It had multiple reviews for most scents, and it looked like something I would want to come back to, but I can't for the life of me remember where I found it. Have any of you come across it as well? I'm a member in many soap making forums, so many in fact that I can't remember where all I'm registered! I stopped going to all the forums (except SMF), so I have no clue where it could be. If you've seen it, please let me know!


----------



## newbie (May 20, 2014)

There is this one, although I don't know if it's the one you are thinking of.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CMTEtswL&hl=en&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=0


----------



## CraftyRedhead (May 20, 2014)

I clicked your link and shrieked so loudly that I made my husband jump! THIS IS IT!! You are my hero! Thank you so much, I hunted online for a couple hours and posted here as a last resort - I was actually beginning to think I'd imagined it, lol!


----------

